# Best airless accesories.



## Handy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all. I am a handy man who does quite a bit of painting. I got tired of renting an airless, so finally bought a cheaper one. Since I take on so many jobs, most of my tools are fairly multi purpose, and I do not own too many specialized ones. This having been said, are there any must have accesories for an airless, as far as time savings or versatility? I am looking at a power roller and an extra extension. It appears this would give me a couple tip extensions, as well as a power roller. 
Is this the case?
Would the power roller save some masking time in certain instances? I am thinking maybe kitchens or stairwells.
What is the downside to using them?
What would your reccomended tools/accesories be?
Is a tip extension that does not shut off at the tip, but at the handle, OK if you are using it vertically?
TIA for the replies.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

We have not used a power roller.

Frequently spray and helper backrolls.

I have 1 short extension to get better fan on 9-10' lids, another bent one for a little better attack on eaves and fascia, and a 5ftr for ext ridges on gable ends. I don't use any of them much.

I've known painters who would NOT do an exterior without a 12-18" extension on the gun to get that added bit of production.
Might be a good idea, I just never did it much.

You'll ALWAYS get a droozle from a tip extension unless using one of the extended guns with the wire connection from handle to tip.


----------

